
New NASA Launch Control Software Late, Millions Over Budget - zeristor
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/nasa-launch-control-software-late-millions-budget-37981857
======
zeristor
I found this on the much maligned Slashdot website.

There's a market for launch control software? I owe it to myself; someone who
learnt to count down from ten before I could count up to it to find out more.
"Ignition sequence start" is apparently not a number.

So is this a specialised SCADA system?

